# Starting already?



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I heard on the am morning outdoor show. heard they are already picking them up around the mouths. you guys heard anything about this?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I seen one roll last time I was at the river.. It was a nice surprise to see.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I seen one roll last time I was at the river.. It was a nice surprise to see.


I know its been awhile buddy but the gold ones are carp!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Im with liquid soap on this one I've all ready seen about 3 at the Euclid Creek..


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Being as I am gonna go paint my parent's deck tomorrow anyway, I think I am gonna go pitch some spoons into the water early morning at Fairport.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I know its been awhile buddy but the gold ones are carp!


that was funny.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

wargoth said:


> Being as I am gonna go paint my parent's deck tomorrow anyway, I think I am gonna go pitch some spoons into the water early morning at Fairport.


let us know how you do.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a fishie in sight yet. :S


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

patience...


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I was rather doubtful in the first place, but figgered I'd take a peak while I was up there already based on the reports of people finding some here and there. Prolly another 2-4 weeks before they come in force.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I live west and I never notice or catch any until like november or so. I see this cold weather but I still think it will heat back up some before the winter. now out east is better i here


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

wargoth said:


> Well, I was rather doubtful in the first place, but figgered I'd take a peak while I was up there already based on the reports of people finding some here and there. Prolly another 2-4 weeks before they come in force.


Heres alittle tool to help you... go on www.fisherie.com and look under there fishing reports.. when they start to catch steel in there rivers, you start catching steel in our east rivers. The east rivers will get more fish early due to the p.a. stocks gettin alittle lost and running up ours. There strain of steelhead spawn b 4 ohio's. Thats why people will be hammering them at conny and grand in sept and oct and you catch a few here and there at rocky and vermilion at those same time.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Any news at the lakefront?? Longwall/shortwall???


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I know a guy who trolled the up and down the mouth of the grand at night and was picking them up by the coast gaurd station!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

They are hammering them at the mouth of Walnut, so that tells you something. Look at the link Bob posted.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Im going to try a river out east on saturday, ill let you guys know how i do.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll be on the water.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Spoke with a guy that I was fishing with on a trib out east, they have very little rain so the trib I was fishing at had just barely enough flow to get a drift thru. I was about to give up for the night, put on a small minnow pattern and I got slammed the guy ran towards the shore and I thought the chorme was going to land it self but it took a jump out and took a 180 and tore up stream, and broke me off. It felt good to hook into some early steel. This is the earliest I've seen chrome come into this trib since I started to fish this spot.

Need more rain, find a native indian, brib him with some fire water (or just spend some money at his casino) get him to do a rain dance (just kidding, no offense to any native indians on this forum).


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

We hooked one This past weekend in a western trib fishing for Smallies.... The Fella I was with crapped himself as this was the first steelie he has hooked into the river. We were at the first pool south of the Lake around 7 am... Peeled out alot line on his UL St. croix before the steelie spit out the spinner.... Caught on my favorite spinner the Blue fox....

Will try out East this weekend..

Frank


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Heard from a friend that they caught 12 in the Connie over the weekend and that there was fish at Elk. The rain didn't touch anything but the rocky.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Where you gonna fishing bob? Out east?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

you know it.......


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Ok might see you on the river then.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

hey bob are you going to the grand or further out east?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

dont know yet.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Its good to see everyone checking the site. Glad to be back myself. Getting ready for the season. You guys up north make me envious. I will be making a 3 hour motorcycle ride tomorrow to see Craig at Erie Outfitters around 11 and then heading to the rivers to do some scouting. 


Bob congrats on the little guy and please post how you do out east. If its real good I will take some days off. Also are you going to have any seminars soon? I have a friend who is new to chroming and told him about the one I attended last year at Gander Mtn.

Thanks for all the posts Guys. I have to feed my addiction through your posts as I only make it up a few times a month.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow so its time already? keep ya posted if I get any! maybe i shouldn't be taking my 3wt out anymore and switch to the 5wt just incase i get one? then i will switch to my 7wt! hah!


----------

